# C'est quoi Bugdom (OEM), version 1.1.2



## nasnous (20 Mars 2005)

En fuillant dans mes applications, j'ai trouvé une qui s'appelle Bugdom (OEM) , version1.1.2.
Ces trois applicationqs occupent presque 30 Mo de mémoire. A quoi servent-elles?
Merci pour vos reponses


----------



## zoyotte (20 Mars 2005)

C'est pas un jeux avec des insectes? si tu veux vraiment savoir ce que c'est, t'as qu'a ouvrir l'appli


----------



## SergeD (20 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,
c'est un jeu livré sur certain iMacs.
( trouvé grace à Google )


----------



## ThiGre (20 Mars 2005)

C'est le jeu qu'Apple livrait avec les iMac en 2000. Il s'agit d'un petit scarabé qui doit retrouver son baluchon qu'une vilaine guêpe lui a volé... Sympa !
Depuis il y a la version II  toujours par Pangea (http://www.pangeasoft.net/bug2/)


----------



## nasnous (20 Mars 2005)

lol
Merci pour vos réponses. Ce jeux me bouffe presque 30 Mo. Est-ce qu'il est pssible de le supprimer sans destabiliser mon système?

Si oui, comment je dois procéder?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## zoyotte (21 Mars 2005)

Bien sûr, tu peux tout simplement le glisser dans la corbeille et ensuite la vider


----------



## MarcMame (21 Mars 2005)

nasnous a dit:
			
		

> Ce jeux me bouffe presque 30 Mo.


Si tu es à 30Mo près d'espace disque, il faut s'inquieter sérieusement de la stabilité de ton système....


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2005)

POubelle sans risque.... si MacOS X avait besoin de BugDom pour assurer sa stabilité, ça se saurait (BugDom, n'étant pas un acronyme de "bug Destructor on Macs" )


----------



## nasnous (21 Mars 2005)

> Bien sûr, tu peux tout simplement le glisser dans la corbeille et ensuite la vider


Merci pour le conseil. C'est fait. je l'ai glissé dans la corbeille.
Pour info: il pesait plus de 67Mo. Comment ça se fait que ma  machine qui ne dispose que de 64 Mo, puisse fonctionner?


----------



## ThiGre (21 Mars 2005)

nasnous a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le conseil. C'est fait. je l'ai glissé dans la corbeille.
> Pour info: il pesait plus de 67Mo. Comment ça se fait que ma  machine qui ne dispose que de 64 Mo, puisse fonctionner?



Aie tu sembles faire une confusion assez courante, le fichier pèse 67 Mo sur le disque dur, mais seulement une partie de ces 67 Mo octets sont chargés en mémoire vive - La RAM (uniquement la partie utiie pour une phase particulière du jeu). Ce qui fait que tu peux avoir plusieurs programmes en même temps en mémoire vive...

Par exemple le Système 9.x pèse environ 200 Mo sur le disque, mais tu peux pourtant démarrer dessus avec tes 64 Mo de RAM car il ne charge en simultané qu'environ 25 à 30 Mo pour fonctionner.


----------



## nasnous (22 Mars 2005)

Au secours les amis.
Depuis que j'ai jeté Bugdom f dans la poubelle, mon ordinateur est complètement destabilisé.  Il se bloque. Il est aussi trop lent. Et, il m'avertit qu'il y a Erreur de système.
Que faire?
merci


----------



## nasnous (22 Mars 2005)

Microst Word ne s'ouvre plus. 
Je ne peux même pas jeter des fichier Work-files... à la poubelle?
C'est la catastrophe....ma thèse est la dedans.
merci pour votre aide.


----------



## zoyotte (22 Mars 2005)

Si tu as un peu de temps et, en dernier recours,  si on ne te propose rien d'autre, tu peux réinstaller le système mais cette histoire de Bugdom est vraiment étrange


----------



## Macounette (22 Mars 2005)

Si tu n'as fait que jeter le dossier _Bugdom f_ à la poubelle, ce n'est pas normal que tu aies des plantages. :mouais: à moins que par mégarde tu y aies glissé un fichier important du système !

Essaie de réparer les autorisations, puis si Microsoft Word plante toujours, de réinstaller ce dernier.


----------



## MarcMame (22 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de réparer les autorisations, puis si Microsoft Word plante toujours, de réinstaller ce dernier.


Réparer les autorisations sur un système qui tourne avec 64Mo de Ram ? tu crois vraiment qu'il a OS X sur sa machine ?


----------



## Macounette (22 Mars 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Réparer les autorisations sur un système qui tourne avec 64Mo de Ram ? tu crois vraiment qu'il a OS X sur sa machine ?


Au temps pour moi: je n'avais pas vérifié ce point. :rose:

Bon, dans ce cas: virer les préférences de Word et celles du finder, redémarrer sans extensions (touche MAJ au démarrage) et voir ce que ça donne...

Mais c'est vrai que sans savoir quel système il a c'est un peu difficile.


----------



## nasnous (22 Mars 2005)

Merci pour les conseils.
J'ai jeté le dossier intitulé: Bugdom f.
Si je reinstalle tout, je risque de perdre ma thèse. est-il possible de réinstaller seulement cette application???
marcri


----------



## nasnous (22 Mars 2005)

C'est un mac os 9.0.4.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (22 Mars 2005)

Bonjour Nasnous,
attention j'ai la même version Mac OS 9.0.4 qui n'est pas très stable ; évoluez vers 9.1
qui semble être la plus stable de la série 9.xxx
Quant au jeu : je ne l'ai pas déinstallé!
 et pour les docs importants: toujours faire des sauvergardes externes (Cd-rom ,Zip, clé Usb etc...)
Bonne chance pour la restauration du système.


----------



## ThiGre (22 Mars 2005)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Nasnous,
> attention j'ai la même version Mac OS 9.0.4 qui n'est pas très stable ; évoluez vers 9.1
> qui semble être la plus stable de la série 9.xxx
> Quant au jeu : je ne l'ai pas déinstallé!
> ...



Tout à fait avant de réinstaller quoique ce soit, il faut mieux faire la mise à jour en 9.1, puis éventuellement 9.2.1 et 9.2.2

Si problème il y a il se peut que tout soit réparé par les mises à jour. Mais cela n'empeche pas de jeter ces #$%^&# (charmants) fichiers de préférences d'office (tu dois avoir la 98, non ?), alors effectivement c'est un problème fréquent avec cette version. Quant à ta thèse aucun risque tant que tu n'effaces pas le disque  ou que word ne plante pas pendant une sauvegarde. Attention à avoir au moins 3 fichiers à jour sur 3 supports différents, c'est comme ça que j'ai fait et que je gère maintenant mes thésards


----------



## nasnous (22 Mars 2005)

Merci pour vos idées.
QUand j'essai d'ouvrir ma thèse, un message me dit: impossible d'ouvrir le fichier, car il est utilisé par Tech. Qu'est ce que ca veut dire?


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2005)

Est-ce que tu peux faire une copie de ton fichier (tu le sélectionnes et tu fais POmme-D).

La copie peut-elle être ouverte?


----------



## ThiGre (22 Mars 2005)

Tu peux aussi redémarrer sans les extensions et cliquer sur ton fichier... Aucun programme ne doit avoir la main mise sur ton fichier. Puis tu le copies comme r e m y a dit.


----------



## nasnous (22 Mars 2005)

Bonjour

Dernieres infos:
Les fichiers Word ne sont même pas transférable en fichier-joint. Word ne s'ouvre plus, et je suis obligé de redemarrer manuellement l'ordinateur. Impossible de placer un fichier dans la corbeille: j'ai ce message: * impossible de déplacer le fichier xxx , une erreur du système est survenue.* 
Est ce le fait de telecherger Bugdom f , peux resoudre le probleme. Sachant que j'ai dejà mis le CD d'installation des logiciels, fourni par Apple;, mais ne veut pas s'ouvrir.
Que dois-je faire?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ThiGre (22 Mars 2005)

nasnous a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Dernieres infos:
> Les fichiers Word ne sont même pas transférable en fichier-joint. Word ne s'ouvre plus, et je suis obligé de redemarrer manuellement l'ordinateur. Impossible de placer un fichier dans la corbeille: j'ai ce message: * impossible de déplacer le fichier xxx , une erreur du système est survenue.*
> ...



Non, remettre Bugdom ne résoudra pas le problème par magie, il faut d'abord comprendre ce qui se passe. Es-tu sur de n'avoir rien jeter d'autre que Bugdom ?

Peux-tu redémarrer sans les extensions ? que ce passe-t-il alors ?

Redémarre aussi en maintenant les touches Pomme et Alt avant l'apparition du finder pour reconstruire le bureau. Ca peut aider à remettre une partie du disque en ordre.

A+


----------



## nasnous (22 Mars 2005)

Copmment faire pour redemarrer sans les extensions? 
LOL soyez patient avec moi, je suis novice.
J'ai besoin d'une explication plus claire.


----------



## ThiGre (22 Mars 2005)

nasnous a dit:
			
		

> Copmment faire pour redemarrer sans les extensions?
> LOL soyez patient avec moi, je suis novice.
> J'ai besoin d'une explication plus claire.




Désolé  :rose: 

Démarrage sans les extensions: Maintenir la touche "shift" (majuscule temporaire) enfoncée pendant le bruit de démarrage du mac (dès que tu allume la machine)

reconstruire le bureau : lorsque toutes les extensions (icônes qui s'affichent en bas de l'écran pendant le démarrage) sont affichées et juste avant l'apparition du finder, maintenir les touches alt-Pomme enfoncées. Une boite s'ouvre "voulez vous vraiment reconstruire le bureau ?" faire ok, ça ne risque rien... Evite de faire les 2 lors du même démarrage car sinon au prochain démarrage normal, le bureau sera à nouveau reconstruit.


----------



## Thierry6 (22 Mars 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> si MacOS X avait besoin de BugDom pour assurer sa stabilité, ça se saurait



c'est oublier que Bugdom (alais bidi-bidi pour ma fille) se débarrasse des fourmis, abeilles (oh qu'elles sont méchantes), mouches et autres vers qui se promènent sur nos macs. Qui va le faire si on se débarrasse de bidi ?


----------

